# Forum Not Posting When Using Firefox



## tjohnson (Oct 3, 2011)

I use Firefox, and lately it's a pain to post
Pics don't show up when I load them

Is this being fixed?

This statement comes up above the text window:
"The rich text editor is not compatible with your browser. You may see some HTML source displayed. Any BBCode you enter will be converted to HTML when you save"



Todd


----------



## larrym (Oct 3, 2011)

I use FireFox as my only browser, I have never seen this error when posting.  I also run ZA Internet Security and Malwarebytes anti spam program.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 3, 2011)

It's not necessarily an error, but a statement just above the text editor box


Todd


----------



## retread (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree with Todd.  I use Firefox and I got the same message when I tried to change font size.  (Did when I typed this response, too.)  I haven't tried to load any pictures recently


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 4, 2011)

Today, the editor seems to work as it did before, without the statement:

"The rich text editor is not compatible with your browser. You may see some HTML source displayed. Any BBCode you enter will be converted to HTML when you save"

Is it fixed, or just catching up to the latest version of Firefox?

Todd


----------



## alelover (Oct 4, 2011)

I use Firefox 4.0. Have not ever seen it. Could be newer versions of Firefox. They seemed to have changed a bunch of things. Like you can't install Google toolbar anymore. Who knows what else they screwed up. That's why I haven't upgraded.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 4, 2011)

Now, Firefox and the forum seem to be working good.

Maybe SMF needed to catch up after Firefox upgraded to a new version???

TJ


----------

